

Ask HN: anyone here actually use the right alt/ctrl/meta keys? - jaequery


======
zeantsoi
I started using the right Alt & Ctrl keys after my left hand began feeling
strained from the Alt/Ctrl + Number routine. I actually removed the left hand
Alt & Ctrl keys from the keyboard to discourage myself from using them, and
after about a week, I had basically learned to use the right side keys without
any issue (plus my hands feel much less strain).

The only time I continue to use the left hand Ctrl key is in conjunction with
the mouse cursor - I use a ThinkPad, so it's difficult to control the
trackpoint with the same hand (my right) as I use to hold Ctrl.

